# Dilbert Comic - 5/4



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Anyone see the Dibert comic strip of 5/4 (at least in our paper). This had to be written and submitted by Charlie :lol: :lol: :lol: 
ps: about s/w faults and shipments


----------



## mattoid (Apr 15, 2003)

This one?

_Removed due to copyright reasons. The 5/4 Dilbert can be found at Dilbert Zone. - *Holtz*_


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

mattoid said:


> This one?
> 
> _Removed due to copyright reasons. The 5/4 Dilbert can be found at Dilbert Zone. - *Holtz*_


Maybe you ought to check "Dilbert Zone" again! It is there for 5/4! Also the strip was NOT posted, therefore it is NOT a copyright infringement...


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

ggw2000 said:


> Maybe you ought to check "Dilbert Zone" again! It is there for 5/4! Also the strip was NOT posted, therefore it is NOT a copyright infringement...


Sorry about misreading that it is on "Dilbert zone". But I still do not believe that referencing something is a "copyright infringement". It would have to be copied- NO?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

There WAS as trip up here yesterday. I wondered about it then. Not sure if you put it up or someone else. I agree with Mr. Holtz on this one.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, the 5/5 one could be Charlie 'warming up' for another Charlie Chat...


----------



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

I saw that one and left (and cried).
FREAK!


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

MikeSoltis said:


> Well, the 5/5 one could be Charlie 'warming up' for another Charlie Chat...


Yup. 5/5 is just as on-target Dish-wise (or, Charlie-wise) as 5/4.

5/6 explains Dish's customer service.

It must be "Dish Week" on Dilbert


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> There WAS as trip up here yesterday. I wondered about it then. Not sure if you put it up or someone else. I agree with Mr. Holtz on this one.


I didn't put up a strip as that WOULD be copyright infringement. Since I never saw the strip here I thought Mark was attacking me on doing a reference  .


----------



## mattoid (Apr 15, 2003)

my bad =(
but I don't believe it's infringement. It wasn't copied, just pointed to their server.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Merely posting a "link" to copyrighted material found elsewhere does not violate the copyright, no more than me telling you to look at a certain copyrighted feature or article in today's paper. Anyone who thinks otherwise should consult with an expert in Intellectual Property law.

However, the copying and pasting of copyrighted material without the express permission of the owner is illegal. Anyone who were to post such material here puts the site and it's owner at risk of civil and/or criminal action. 

That's why the mods have to keep an eye on us.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

I think it is 'Dish week' at Dilbert.com, Thursday's is also pretty close, if you substitute '921' or '811' for 'software' in the first panel :lol:

btw, Nick I liked your previous *2* avatars better.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Maybe I was hallucinating but I could have sworn I saw the strip. Not a link. The strip.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> Maybe I was hallucinating but I could have sworn I saw the strip. Not a link. The strip.


No, you weren't hallucinating.

Before I pulled out the moderator's wand, the message code had the vbCode pulling the image from the original web site servers. Just for the sake of safety, I removed the comic, but also went over to the Dilbert web site and put up the actual link instead.

Beyond some minor editing (i.e. unintentional vbCode errors), I do not edit posts for content unless it violates the board's policy. When I do have to edit the post, I better post a damn good reason why I edited the post. In order to differentiate between the posters own words and mine, I write the reason why in italics. (And, yes, occassionally, I do misstep.)

Fortunately, I also have a strong belief that we have a great board of people who post some very good comments. So, not much moderation is needed.

_Back to our regular programming. - *Holtz*_


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

damn, you ppl are uptight. who cares, post the damn thing and let us enjoy it.


----------

